# Broads with Rods 9th Annual Fishing Tournament for Women New Division



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

:rybka:Broads with Rods 9th Annual Fishing Tournaments for Women is scheduled for Saturday, May 7, 2016 at Captain Marks Bastrop Marina, 4515 Trammel, Freeport, Tx 77541. We are also please to announce we have added a new Junior Division, Lil' Broads with Rods, for ages 8 to 14. Registration forms and rules may be printed from our website at www.broadswithrodsfishingtournaments.com or pick one up at Captain Marks Bastrop Marina. This is a one day tournament from 6:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. Ceremony to announce all winners begins immediately after the weigh station closes at 6:00. All cash prizes are determined by the number of entries. Entry fees for adults is $40.00 and $25.00 for Lil' Broads. All proceeds from our live auction will be donated to charity or families in need. Captains drawing and a cash drawing will also take place. Please call 713-299-3037 or 832-229-7197 for more information.


----------



## TxSlammer (Jul 18, 2013)

*Auction question*

Will you have any of those awesome tables with the ladder legs at the auction again this year?


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

TxSlammer said:


> Will you have any of those awesome tables with the ladder legs at the auction again this year?


Yes, there will be (2) of the tables this year,also many other fishing related items. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## 7Lfarm (Mar 16, 2009)

*Quick question*

Are we able to register for tournament the morning of. Thanks


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, you can register the morning of the tournament,We will be at Capt Mark's Bastrop Marina at 5:00 am. also if you sign up early you can launch your boat anywhere...there is no check- in.thanks for asking,and good luck


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

Great Tournament put on to raise money for a good cause! See you Saturday!


----------

